# What happened to dressing to impress God?



## Lucia (Sep 25, 2005)

Is it that hard, I'm not saying to bust out your Auntie's hat and gloves but seriously why do I see (and I mean really see) people coming to church with flip flops and cut-off Daisy Dukes on. What up with that? nobody (even if you have the body, even little girls) but no-body should be going to service like that. I mean I see grown women with teenage and adult kids walking around in super short mini's and shorts (cuchie cutters) with the flip flops, not to mention all their cellulitises, and varicose viens, have you heard of panythose? They got to know that ain't right.   
I mean when you go to a school or job interview don't you dress your best? You don't show up half naked. 
When you go to a club or a party or dinner don't you dress your best or try to? 
So why can't some people put in the effort to dress for Jesus, dress to impress God, He gave you the means to make the cash to buy the car, home, clothes etc... and you can't give the Almightly some respect by not having your privates almost out on display? Might as well  everybody.  
Just look sharp, clean, showered, for God's sake cover some things up. 
Ok I know I just lost it but this reeeeeeallly gets under my skin.


----------



## phynestone (Sep 25, 2005)

I hear so much about this, but I have never seen this in action. That is so sad. Have you or any of the elders in the church attempted to take them aside and bring it to their attention. Some people really don't know and some do it on purpose. Has the Pastor's wife said anything? I know we're supposed to dress our best when we come to the house of the Lord, but for some, our best is nice, clean pressed pants and a plain blouse.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 25, 2005)

19sweetie said:
			
		

> I hear so much about this, but I have never seen this in action. That is so sad. Have you or any of the elders in the church attempted to take them aside and bring it to their attention. Some people really don't know and some do it on purpose. Has the Pastor's wife said anything? I know we're supposed to dress our best when we come to the house of the Lord, but for some, our best is nice, clean pressed pants and a plain blouse.


The preists pastors and deacons just seem to ignore it and act like it's normal for people to dress like this. But when I go to latin mass we dress it's always the english mass  hate to say it but it's true I'm not even exagerating 
Maybe I should write a letter and have it read to the entire congregation. Yeah I'm EM them right now.


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 25, 2005)

I think some some church are allowing a "casual or street" attire to attract a younger, hip hop audience (esp.young males who are sorely underrepresented) . There is a local church with a TV ministry, and they (including the pastor) dress in jerseys and jeans, just like on BET. But daisy dukes are a bit much!


----------



## QUINN (Sep 25, 2005)

What happened to, "come as you are." ? I don't mean coming to church naked, but some people don't have better clothing or they just don't know any better. A lot of people are reluctant to step foot in a church for fear of being "looked at" funny by the church regulars. This is also a lot of people choose to have church in their hearts and in the privacy of their home. I feel that church should be a loving open arm environment and in this day and age it is so sad that it is not. 

My question is and what I am more concerned with is...Why is it that the preacher does not have a job? A lot of preachers do not have jobs outside of being the preacher. When I was growing up the preacher had a "regular" job to support his family. He did rec'v a SMALL stipend from the church, but not enough to support his family, his brand new Cadillac every year and his many children's (with the wife and the mistresses) higher educations. 

I grew up in a church where the preacher lived in the community of his fellow church goers, he had a regular job, he tithed with everyone else and gave as much if not more to the church along with everyone else. Church these days are not what they used to be. It is a shame what it has become.

Jesus hung out with prostitutes and the low-lifes who are we to think that we are better than him? Who are we to sit around and talk bad about people and say who is better than whom? My momma always told me that I ain't better than nobody and nobody is better than me. At the end of the day we all have to answer for ourselves. If you can't help someone, why kick them when they may be on their last leg? 

LET HE WHO IS WITHOUT SIN CAST THE FIRST STONE.


----------



## sky_blu (Sep 25, 2005)

JALA said:
			
		

> *What happened to, "come as you are." ? I don't mean coming to church naked, but some people don't have better clothing or they just don't know any better.*



Girl you took it outta my mouth! I dont God cares if you come dressed to the nines in this and that anyway. As long as you believe in him and come there to worship him then there shouldn't be a problem. You shouldn't go to church to impress anybody because thats not what its there for.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 25, 2005)

Lucia said:
			
		

> Is it that hard, I'm not saying to bust out your Auntie's hat and gloves but seriously why do I see (and I mean really see) people coming to church with flip flops and cut-off Daisy Dukes on.
> Just look sharp, clean, showered, for God's sake cover some things up.
> Ok I know I just lost it but this reeeeeeallly gets under my skin.


Look I understand that some people don't have the means but you don't have to be rich to wear your best jeans and t-shirt or ladies throw on a simple sundress from Walmart on to church. I mean people go all out for the club thats all I'm saying and the anglo congrgation I go to some of these people live in big houses and belong to the country club, drive Benzes, porshe's and things they can afford it.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 25, 2005)

19sweetie said:
			
		

> I know we're supposed to dress our best when we come to the house of the Lord, but for some, our best is nice, clean pressed pants and a plain blouse.


That's all I'm saying but people can't even swing that and you don't have to have $$ to do that. The Daisy dukes on women in church is just ain't right.


----------



## firecracker (Sep 25, 2005)

My church just posted a dress code to give some people an idea what is proper.  We have a come as you are policy.  I believe our rules were directed toward the youth with the short cheerleader style skirts and spaghetti straps.  Oh well as long as they come.


----------



## nicki6 (Sep 25, 2005)

I had this exact same thought as I attended a funeral last Monday. There were several young (under 25) peope dressed, in my opiion, inappropriately. One young woman was wearing lime green, spaghetti strap "club" outfit. As I stood behind her, I found myself trying to decipher the tattoo on the shoulder.

I understand that some may not have the wardrobe of "Sunday best", but 'clean and covered' can be found at the thrift store and in most closets.


----------



## meka (Sep 25, 2005)

I am a firm believer in come as you are.  I haven't read that God wants us to come to church in "Sunday best".  But I also believe that things should be done decent and in order.  As the person continues to come to service, then it should be discreetfully pointed out on how to dress for church.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Sep 25, 2005)

I have lost two friends over this same topic.  I suggested not wearing anything lowcut,skin tight or club attire. Of course I got the bark of "come as you are." I know that they wouldnt wear that same outfit to a corporate interview. This is a lame excuse for some.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Sep 26, 2005)

CurliDiva said:
			
		

> I think some some church are allowing a "casual or street" attire to attract a younger, hip hop audience (esp.young males who are sorely underrepresented) . There is a local church with a TV ministry, and they (including the pastor) dress in jerseys and jeans, just like on BET. But daisy dukes are a bit much!


 
I was watching TBN one night a good while back listening/watching Juanita Bynum. She made a statement that made me go YEAH!! She was talking about how churches and musicians are saying they are changing the way they hold their services and the music because they are trying to draw more members and draw people closer to God(paraphrasing here) she then said that maybe they were trying to draw somebody that God hadnt called. That is oh so true, cause I dont care how hard you try, you cant draw who God aint called. YET!! God's word is the same and has not changed from day one. He said He is the same yesterday, today, and forever and that He change not. So why are the churches changing. I believe the same God that saved the lost in 2050, 1800, 1901, 1950, and in 1970  is the same God that can do it in 2005 and do it in the same way.


----------



## Blossssom (Sep 26, 2005)

I so agree with you.  People are an utter disgrace nowadays!


----------



## Blossssom (Sep 26, 2005)

ladydee36330 said:
			
		

> I was watching TBN one night a good while back listening/watching Juanita Bynum. She made a statement that made me go YEAH!! She was talking about how churches and musicians are saying they are changing the way they hold their services and the music because they are trying to draw more members and draw people closer to God(paraphrasing here) she then said that maybe they were trying to draw somebody that God hadnt called. That is oh so true, cause I dont care how hard you try, you cant draw who God aint called. YET!! God's word is the same and has not changed from day one. He said He is the same yesterday, today, and forever and that He change not. So why are the churches changing. I believe the same God that saved the lost in 2050, 1800, 1901, 1950, and in 1970  is the same God that can do it in 2005 and do it in the same way.



You get post of the week and it's only Sunday!  Excellent post!

We were listening to a "gospel" station the other day and you couldn't tell Christ-centered music from the new "rap gospel" out there.

Very sad...


----------



## firecracker (Sep 26, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> You get post of the week and it's only Sunday! Excellent post!
> 
> We were listening to a "gospel" station the other day and you couldn't tell Christ-centered music from the new "rap gospel" out there.
> 
> Very sad...


 
  B at least you have a gospel station to listen to up North.  I agree that people ought to know what is deemed appropriate but when you say no dress code you get the worst.  My gospel musical taste lean toward ole school Shirley Caesar, Tramaine, Edward Hawkins & family.  Rap


----------



## Cincysweetie (Sep 26, 2005)

JALA said:
			
		

> What happened to, "come as you are." ? I don't mean coming to church naked, but some people don't have better clothing or they just don't know any better. A lot of people are reluctant to step foot in a church for fear of being "looked at" funny by the church regulars. This is also a lot of people choose to have church in their hearts and in the privacy of their home. I feel that church should be a loving open arm environment and in this day and age it is so sad that it is not.
> 
> LET HE WHO IS WITHOUT SIN CAST THE FIRST STONE.


I agree with this. I think it's a shame that some people won't even come to church because they are afraid of being ridiculed or looked at crazy for what they are wearing.

Case in point: When I went away to college I didn't attend church as frequently as there wasn't really a church nearby that I was comfortable in going to. When I came home from school, I found that my clothing choices for church were limited as I had lost a lot of weight, things didn't fit right, and I hadn't gone shopping for church clothes lately. And let's face it, the stuff I wear to class day in and day out probably isn't considered "dressing for the Lord", not b/c it's skanky or anything, but because it's real casual street clothing. Anyway, Easter Sunday of my sophmore year of college I wore this dress that a friend had let me borrow b/c I didn't have anything that fit right or that I felt comfortable in. I am chesty, I can't help that, and the dress was somewhat low-cut...but I felt comfortable and I looked nice, even threw a cover jacket on top to cover my bare arms. Well my father, stepmother, and grandmother threw a fit at the dress, though mind you not a one of them wanted to take me shopping (or offer the money to buy a new out) the previous day when I informed them I didn't really have anything I felt fit right. It was a big ordeal, and this was back several years ago and to tell you the truth...my family hasn't been right since! And neither have I. It was a real blow to my confidence and made me feel like I should be ashamed of the fact that I had a chest. It was very upsetting that so much emphasis was put on my appearance that day, and I felt like crap the whole time. I couldn't help how that sundress fit me (it wasn't too tight, too small or any of that) and I wasn't trying to put my breasts out there for everyone to see...b/c really even in a turtleneck you'd be able to see them! 

To this day I constantly look in the mirror for a good 10 minutes solid before I leave for church...making sure everything is fitting right, nothing is too much on display, and nothing is hanging out that might make people look at me funny or think less of me. Is that REALLY what I should be focusing on before I go to the Lord's house? I think not. And even worse, there have been times where I've stood in the mirror that 10 minutes plus, obsessing over my outfit and what others might think (though my mom says "you look fine!!") and I've decided not to go to church b/c maybe someone might view my outfit as inappropriate. Just a couple Sundays ago, I drove all the way to church (35 minutes away), realized I had forgotten my jacket to go with my shirt set that I had on, and left. Now some of you may say...obviously you didn't want to go in the first place, or why didn't you just change. But, when you've been made to think that people are judging you b/c of how you look and will interpret and critique how you dress down to a t, and it's been a big issue in your family and you are self conscious...it's hard to deal with all of that without feeling low about yourself. I really wish people would just get off the whole issue of dresscodes and be satisfied with "come as you are" and IMO that in and of itself is indicative of a bigger problem that churches have...folks being too judgemental.


----------



## firecracker (Sep 26, 2005)

Dang Cincy that was a bit much since your were visiting.  I still think a dresscode for church is necessary.  It really is about respect for God and self in his house.  I have worn jeans to church a few times but took care to really dress them up.  I was raised Baptist "no pants at Sunday Service".  My Mom could not believe I had the guts to do it but my church is come as you are.  Juanita Bynum's comment is sort of strange to me since God wants us to share his goodness.  How will some people get to know him unless they walk in off the street in street clothes?


----------



## pebbles (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that the originator of this thread wasn't talking about people who didn't have money to go shopping exclusively for church. This has nothing to do with "sin." Yes, come as you are. But remember, dressing properly for church is about reverencing the Lord and looking your best in His presence. 

Take the same people who have the nerve to go to church in flip-flops and see if they'll ever step in a club like that. Even if they don't have the money, nobody goes to clubs in flip-flops, nobody. That same person will find something appropriate to put on to go dance with a boyfriend or girlfriend. 

If your best is jeans and sneakers, well then wear it and be proud. So long as you are clean, and presentable, it's ok. But if you wouldn't be caught dead in a club the way you dress for church, stop and think for just a second. If you are showing waaaayyyyy too much flesh for the house of God, reconsider your choice of clothing. How does this bring honor and glory to the Father? Are you properly representing the kingdom of God?

God is not impressed with how much your clothes cost. He looks for the sincerity of our hearts. But don't be fooled. God is looking to see in how much esteem you really hold Him. Present your best, always, no matter what it is. 

Never will I believe that the folks who come out to church looking like they forgot to get dressed with flip flops on their feet are in their absolute best. I just don't believe that.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Sep 26, 2005)

latia said:
			
		

> Dang Cincy that was a bit much since your were visiting. I still think a dresscode for church is necessary. It really is about respect for God and self in his house. I have worn jeans to church a few times but took care to really dress them up. I was raised Baptist "no pants at Sunday Service". My Mom could not believe I had the guts to do it but my church is come as you are. Juanita Bynum's comment is sort of strange to me since God wants us to share his goodness. How will some people get to know him unless they walk in off the street in street clothes?


 
I dont think her comment was strange. I will try and explain why I feel this way. We all know women who are saved with unsaved husbands, children family members etc. These women pray, try to show Godly love to draw these loved one and nothing happens. Not because God has turned a deaf ear to the prayers but because, its not their time yet. They havent had their Damascus road experience yet. There was a time when I wanted to be saved and decided to go to church ang get saaved, I had it all planned out, down to the exact minute when I was gonna be saved. I set the date, went to church and I prayed hard to be saved. I left thinking I was till I found myself right back in my same old mess, Then I realized that my motive wasnt right, (there was a guy in the church I wanted) not only was my motive wrong but I hadnt had a change of heart. It was only in my Damascus road experience where I met Jesus and was changed from the inside out.  and it did not take place at church. I was in my bedroom crying my heart out drowning in sorrow and self pity looking at me and my circumstance when I remembered what my grandmomma said years ago before she died she told me that when life gets too hard to bear, thats the time to stop looking down and look up, cause He's waiting with hands reaching down to pull me up. So I did, I looked up and she was right He was there, gave me the peace, joy, love like I've never known before.

Now back to Juanita, she was just saying that sometimes we as the church, try to do what only God can do, I do say come as you are, if all you have to wear is hoochie clothes wear them, but once God gets ahold of you , you will be changed from the inside out. God will clean you up. Maybe the folks the original poster is talking about arent saved yet, if they are it will take time but God will change them in His time. If they are not saved just be patient sit back and wait for God to do His work.

Before I got saved I was broke and could not afford to buy clothes for  myself for church, work and school. So what I did was I bought clothes that I could wear to all three. I like the professional business suit type clothing. I went to school dressing for the position I didnt have yet (and still dont have) went to work dressing the same way, but still looked decent on Sunday when I went to church.

It takes God to change people in all their ways, He changed me and cleaned me up and if He can do it for me, a former drunk, pot head and club slut He can do it for anyone.


----------



## Blossssom (Sep 26, 2005)

sky_blu said:
			
		

> Girl you took it outta my mouth! I dont God cares if you come dressed to the nines in this and that anyway. As long as you believe in him and come there to worship him then there shouldn't be a problem. You shouldn't go to church to impress anybody because thats not what its there for.



They don't "come as you are" when they go to that nightclub.

They are dressed to impressed the night before.

And for the people that don't know how to dress, there could be a committee or department which teaches its members what's appropriate to wear and not to wear.  You wouldn't just wear anything to a job, would you?

However, I digress.  Considering the lack of home training many individuals did not (and are not) receive whilst growing up, I can see people not knowing the appropriate dress, and they simply need to be taught.

The committee/department could also be responsible for acquiring second-hand clothing and donating it to the people who cannot afford suitable clothing.


----------



## Blossssom (Sep 26, 2005)

nicki6 said:
			
		

> I had this exact same thought as I attended a funeral last Monday. There were several young (under 25) peope dressed, in my opiion, inappropriately. One young woman was wearing lime green, spaghetti strap "club" outfit. As I stood behind her, I found myself trying to decipher the tattoo on the shoulder.
> 
> I understand that some may not have the wardrobe of "Sunday best", but 'clean and covered' can be found at the thrift store and in most closets.



These people are such a trip.  I made the mistake of going to church yesterday, and you should have seen what the people were wearing.

Churches sure aren't what they used to be, are they?

And it doesn't seem the people go to worship their Savior, either.  My cousin told me there's a lot of "competition" in the church amongst the ladies.  Yea, that REALLY sounds like we're here to serve the Lord.


----------



## Blossssom (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow!  I could never imagine wearing pants to church... that's just inconceivable to me.  Growing up, my dad was the pastor and we always wore a nice dress.  At choir rehearsal, we still had to wear a dress or a skirt.

My daddy's brothers kids used to clean the church and his wife and daughters never even wore pants.  Everywhere they went, they always had on a skirt or a dress.

I think it had to do with the BIBLE saying something about a woman is not to put on a garment which belongs on a man.  No pants allowed.


----------



## beyondcute (Sep 26, 2005)

Lord did my Pastor address this! We had a girl come up to offering with lowrise white see thru capris on and had the nerve to have the top part of her thong exposed! Her 3 sisters were in tow dressed similarly. They were all under 18. My pastor said *in the middle of service* "I know its hot outside, it is the middle of the summer, BUT it will be hotter in hell. Sister Johnson *thier mother* see me after church." Everybody got the message. Our pastor is very lenient but the next Sunday she preached about church dress. Jeans? Okay. Flip-flops? Okay. Halter tops? NO. Thongs? Why wear those type of things to church period?! Where does see thru blouses and spandex pants come to play? 

We have a large college crowd and she unserdstands that for the most part this is "as we are." I work in jeans and have very few dress up clothes and Im not wearing the same black pants to church every Sunday to please anyone. Even jeans can look nice when they are paired with the right shirts and shoes. As long as we are clean then what can anyone say? Even pastors daugther wears jeans sometimes. 

Cincy I had a bad experience in chruch as well. Early on when I was about 7 or 8 some girls in Sunday school would always pick on me. My dresses were handed down and by the time they got to me they were worn and out of fashion. Pastor caught then girls picking on me and told them "If you thin kyour dress is gonna get you into heaven then stop coming to church!" She told thier parents and they got WHOOPED!!! I never herad any more about that! Sometimes I get finicky when its time for church. I think my clothes arent good enough but then I think back to that day and throw on the first thing I can grab!

NOW on the other hand. Why are they going to chruch like that? Do they really think that what they are wearing is okay in the house of God? Why would you need to wear somethign skin tight or see thru or have your underwear exposed? Now as far as the funeral goes my uncle *when he died* instructed all of us to wear white and the elders to be in pastels. Just to bring joy to his passing. I really wont fight with colors but how dare you come to church in something that you wouldnt want God to see you in? Cincy Ima 36 DD / 36 DDD so Im with you on hiding these girls! Its a job and they draw attention even when fully covored. So I say dont put too much into camoflauging them. If they are covored then keep on stepping! My motto is "If you cant see where they seperate then Im okay !"


----------



## Sweet C (Sep 26, 2005)

ladydee your testimony is awesome.

Oh, but back to topic, I believe that we the church overdo the "come as you are" statement which is very popular, but not backed biblically. That phrase was coined for unbelievers such as those who come in off the street, or who for whatever reason don't have it, not those who have been saved umpteen years or have least been in church long enough to know that attire that is too tight, smalll, etc. is unacceptable in the house of God. And only when we "rebuke openly" as the Bible states is when we see changes.  The Bible states that we are to enter his gates with Thanksgiving and his courts with praise. It also states that we should be dressed modestly, so as a believer, when I am going to the house of God, not only do I need to be ready physically, but mentally and spiritually. 

For me, I have to pay extra attention, b/c I suffer from the same syndrome of "bustiness" along with cincy and beyondcute.  I have to consider that though I might feel fine and comfortable with an outfit initially, that may easily change if I have to kneel or go to the altar for prayer, or if I am laying before my face praising God. And after I got saved, no one had to tell me this, b/c the Lord worked on me afterwards, and my attire change didn't just apply to when I went to church, but to every area of my life.  My church at the time also had a workshop on it, which was very informative, b/c it focused on dressing the best for your bodytype, and went into detailed info about a variety of "gadgets" we women use, so even if you did dress modestly, you would be very well informed.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 26, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that the originator of this thread wasn't talking about people who didn't have money to go shopping exclusively for church. This has nothing to do with "sin." Yes, come as you are. But remember, dressing properly for church is about reverencing the Lord and looking your best in His presence.
> 
> Take the same people who have the nerve to go to church in flip-flops and see if they'll ever step in a club like that. Even if they don't have the money, nobody goes to clubs in flip-flops, nobody. That same person will find something appropriate to put on to go dance with a boyfriend or girlfriend.
> 
> ...


Well said way to break it down Pebbles ITA


----------



## beyondcute (Sep 26, 2005)

ummm what a club  I dont have club gear but Another incident rises in my mind.... My cousin went to church (drove to chruch AFTER her mom had left so her mom didnt get to see what she was wearing) and showed up to church ina skirt so sort she couldnt bend over. To make matters worse she didnt have on any panties. Just nasty nasty nasty. My aunt was so embarrased she cried. She made my cousin go in the back and put on a chior robe. Who are you tryign to show your body off to coming to chruch like that? The deacons? The Ushers? I dont get it..... For all that stay outta church and go to the club. I believe they are open on Sunday nights as well.


----------



## Leigh (Sep 27, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> I agree with this. I think it's a shame that some people won't even come to church because they are afraid of being ridiculed or looked at crazy for what they are wearing.
> 
> Case in point: When I went away to college I didn't attend church as frequently as there wasn't really a church nearby that I was comfortable in going to. When I came home from school, I found that my clothing choices for church were limited as I had lost a lot of weight, things didn't fit right, and I hadn't gone shopping for church clothes lately. And let's face it, the stuff I wear to class day in and day out probably isn't considered "dressing for the Lord", not b/c it's skanky or anything, but because it's real casual street clothing. Anyway, Easter Sunday of my sophmore year of college I wore this dress that a friend had let me borrow b/c I didn't have anything that fit right or that I felt comfortable in. I am chesty, I can't help that, and the dress was somewhat low-cut...but I felt comfortable and I looked nice, even threw a cover jacket on top to cover my bare arms. Well my father, stepmother, and grandmother threw a fit at the dress, though mind you not a one of them wanted to take me shopping (or offer the money to buy a new out) the previous day when I informed them I didn't really have anything I felt fit right. It was a big ordeal, and this was back several years ago and to tell you the truth...my family hasn't been right since! And neither have I. It was a real blow to my confidence and made me feel like I should be ashamed of the fact that I had a chest. It was very upsetting that so much emphasis was put on my appearance that day, and I felt like crap the whole time. I couldn't help how that sundress fit me (it wasn't too tight, too small or any of that) and I wasn't trying to put my breasts out there for everyone to see...b/c really even in a turtleneck you'd be able to see them!
> 
> To this day I constantly look in the mirror for a good 10 minutes solid before I leave for church...making sure everything is fitting right, nothing is too much on display, and nothing is hanging out that might make people look at me funny or think less of me. Is that REALLY what I should be focusing on before I go to the Lord's house? I think not. And even worse, there have been times where I've stood in the mirror that 10 minutes plus, obsessing over my outfit and what others might think (though my mom says "you look fine!!") and I've decided not to go to church b/c maybe someone might view my outfit as inappropriate. Just a couple Sundays ago, I drove all the way to church (35 minutes away), realized I had forgotten my jacket to go with my shirt set that I had on, and left. Now some of you may say...obviously you didn't want to go in the first place, or why didn't you just change. But, when you've been made to think that people are judging you b/c of how you look and will interpret and critique how you dress down to a t, and it's been a big issue in your family and you are self conscious...it's hard to deal with all of that without feeling low about yourself. I really wish people would just get off the whole issue of dresscodes and be satisfied with "come as you are" and IMO that in and of itself is indicative of a bigger problem that churches have...folks being too judgemental.




Girl let it ago.  Your focus has to be on the Lord not clothes.  Now you informed your family you didn't have anything to wear.  They chose not to help so it shouldn't have been a problem.  If anything like that ever happens again, put on a pair of jeans and a shirt and call it a day.  If they throw a fit, explain to them that you asked them for help when you told them you had nothing to wear that fit appropriately and the only solution you have is to 1) Borrow a dress from a friend, which you did the last time and that didn't work, or 2) to wear something that fit, which happens to be school attire.  Let them know that no one offered to help you get an outfit or two so why should they be upset.  

Really, stop obsessing over your appearance.  Stop focusing on what your family thinks and focus on God.  Don't leave church again to go back and get a jacket.  Go in and worship the Lord and if someone says something tell them that you welcome all gift certificates and money and will go right out and purchase some more appropriate clothes.  And thank them.  Ask if they are offering assistance and that you welcome it.  They'll shut right up.  Or you may get a gift certificate to Nordstroms or somewhere.  Either way it's win win for you.

And so what if they judge you.  Don't take it personally, ignore it.  That is a care of the world trying to choke the word of God out of you.  This is nothing but a spiritual test.  Show them love poor things.  

Now as far as come as you are goes, I honestly do not believe that it means to jump out of the shower and come naked.  And dressing provocative is like coming naked.  A pair of jeans and shirt is much better than a mini and daisy dukes.  Afterall, the bible does warn against lust and some of the clothes people wear are for the express purpose of inciting lust in others.  And if you can dress nice to a job interview, you can at the very least dress modest for church.  Coming as you are is wearing what you have and if you are out and have to choose between changing and coming to church, you go to church with what you have on.  There's nothing wrong with that.  But coming half naked is too much.  Even homeless people aren't coming half naked.


----------



## Leigh (Sep 27, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that the originator of this thread wasn't talking about people who didn't have money to go shopping exclusively for church. This has nothing to do with "sin." Yes, come as you are. But remember, dressing properly for church is about reverencing the Lord and looking your best in His presence.
> 
> Take the same people who have the nerve to go to church in flip-flops and see if they'll ever step in a club like that. Even if they don't have the money, nobody goes to clubs in flip-flops, nobody. That same person will find something appropriate to put on to go dance with a boyfriend or girlfriend.
> 
> ...




My sentiments exactly.


----------



## MissB (Sep 28, 2005)

I think that people take the expression "come as you are" to an entirely different level.  I have seen some interesting sights at church lately. Seeing backs and stomachs exposed on the young ladies really make me cringe. They look as though they left the club and came straight to church.  I think that people should have respect for the House of the Lord and come to church looking decent. By decent, they should have their back and stomachs covered at a minimum.


----------



## DragonPearl (Sep 28, 2005)

I honestly don't think the Lord cares whether or not the person wears flip flop or their Sunday best shoes. I don't believe one can dress to impress God, period.

But,

in a place dedicated to workshipping God, I find it objectionable when people dress in an overly sexy manner, with their goodies all out, because it distracts their fellow workshippers and yes, lead them to temptation, if not in action, at least in thoughts. I also don't think it's appropriate either to put on a fashion show, with very expensive and flashy looking clothing and hats, as they too can be distracting to others. That's vanity disguising itself as dressing for the Lord. I guess my philosophy is that in a place of workship, modesty attire is best.


----------



## Blossssom (Sep 29, 2005)

MissB said:
			
		

> I think that people take the expression "come as you are" to an entirely different level.  I have seen some interesting sights at church lately. Seeing backs and stomachs exposed on the young ladies really make me cringe. They look as though they left the club and came straight to church.  I think that people should have respect for the House of the Lord and come to church looking decent. By decent, they should have their back and stomachs covered at a minimum.



At LEAST!

And with all the fornication, infidelity and baby-making from the front door to the choir stand (including the pulpit), you would THINK people would dress with some decorum.

Read parts of the Old Testament.  God's house is to be respected at all times.  The people of old went through rituals before even thinking of entering the holy walls.

But that was then and this is now...


----------



## ekomba (Sep 30, 2005)

mysweetevie said:
			
		

> I have lost two friends over this same topic.  I suggested not wearing anything lowcut,skin tight or club attire. Of course I got the bark of "come as you are." I know that they wouldnt wear that same outfit to a corporate interview. This is a lame excuse for some.




You know i used to go to a Baptist church in Harlem 2-3years ago and it was my first experience as i was born and raised Roman Catholic and i became a born again christian. I did not know the rules but i came with black pants black turtleneck blazer and black shoes sometimes boots and after a few months my friend's mom who introduced me to her church yelled at me and told me dont ever wear pants or boots only skirts and dresses and i told her i m dressed very conservative and the church said come as you are. She said that come as you are is only if you new and that i been there long enough to know better she was really fanatical with religion/dressing and yell at me for the pants and i m more of a pants girl than skirts she really turned me off from church . imagine that i was just saved coming from different backgrounds experimenting with indian beliefs sects,yogi and then curiosity led me to christianity. There i felt christianity was hyppocrit and strict as i couldnot wear what i wanted and so many rules so i never went back to that church and thanks God 2 years later a girlfriend drag me to her church the Brooklyn Tabernacle my faith is renewed but for a newcomer you can really be turned off by christianity if you are judged on your appearance but i agree though even me a newcomer knew not to wear daisy dukes in church. i mean come on thats utter disrespect its bad taste and they know better if you cant wear it at family reunions or around your grandma why do it in the church!


----------



## ekomba (Sep 30, 2005)

ladydee36330 said:
			
		

> I was watching TBN one night a good while back listening/watching Juanita Bynum. She made a statement that made me go YEAH!! She was talking about how churches and musicians are saying they are changing the way they hold their services and the music because they are trying to draw more members and draw people closer to God(paraphrasing here) she then said that maybe they were trying to draw somebody that God hadnt called. That is oh so true, cause I dont care how hard you try, you cant draw who God aint called. YET!! God's word is the same and has not changed from day one. He said He is the same yesterday, today, and forever and that He change not. So why are the churches changing. I believe the same God that saved the lost in 2050, 1800, 1901, 1950, and in 1970  is the same God that can do it in 2005 and do it in the same way.



Many are changing because they need the money. they need more members. dont get me wrong they are good churches. But sometimes i just stay home and pray in my house when i choose not to attend. i cant believe some churches even demand your w2's and account /employer information when you join them to verify that you really paying 10% of your GROSS (NOT NET) earnings! this is not church this is police. But i believe you know that all these rules and sometimes the way they try to hard is what gives christianity a bad name and turn people off and instead of drawing new members by being so pushy, people think religion is a business. We would gain more thru our actions,  being a church of acceptance, love and not snob the new members. You know sometimes at my church people used to get pissed off in their face when it was time to greet one another its as if they wanted to get over it. but you cant let that stop you sometimes i just have a pair of jeans and a turtleneck i even wore black sneakers once i do believe in come as you are and if i feel mocked i dont pay it no mind. I close my eyes and forget everyone present the only person i have to impress is the Lord through my actions, my love and my devotion, people will always talk specially in the Church.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Sep 30, 2005)

The first time a church ever ask for my W-2, will be the last time. I've heard of churches doing this and was like...


----------



## DDHair (Sep 30, 2005)

OMG!!! My Pastor ended his Pastoral Observations with that on Sunday, people around the church are getting a little upset with the club attire and the panties showing, some people have even blamed that the change in the dress code (women being allowed to wear pants) started it, but I don't think so, I think people, especially, are becoming less exposed to how they need to dress period.  I went to a pt job interview last Friday and these young people who looked like they were less than 25 had on baseball caps cocked to the side, sagging pants, Jordans, the girl had on some jeans with a button down shirt with her stomach exposed (a big circle was in the middle of her shirt) and here I am 26, with my slacks and twin set on, in my home we knew better, my mom purposely bought us nice things for church, because if we could afford to sport anything else (especially Jordans) we should be able to dress descently for the Lord.  Even my pastor who grew up in poverty said that his parents made sure they had church clothes, people have lost all respect for most authority, it's quite sad but true.  

I understand the mindset of "Come as you are," but there is no where that God expressed this in the Bible in reference to clothes, if He did, please correct me.  He said come though we be as filthy rags; He said come, though your sins be like scarlet, I will was them white as snow (Isaiah 1:18-20), so we need to get off this thing of come as you are, especially when you've got enough to come to church of all places looking better. Christ could not stand the fact that Joshua came before God in filthy rags, to wear filthy rags is a disgrace, especially before God, but Christ accepted him anyway, but once we get to going to church on a regular and ministering God's Holy Word to others, we should not be representing him looking as though He did not dress us.  We need to come to God, if nobody else with respect, maybe if we go to Him in respect, will respect others.  Maybe if you are brand new, "Come as you are" might be accepted or understood, but once you have been in the Lord for a while, it's time for that to come to an end, represent He who made you.


----------



## Blossssom (Sep 30, 2005)

ekomba said:
			
		

> You know i used to go to a Baptist church in Harlem 2-3years ago and it was my first experience as i was born and raised Roman Catholic and i became a born again christian. I did not know the rules but i came with black pants black turtleneck blazer and black shoes sometimes boots and after a few months my friend's mom who introduced me to her church yelled at me and told me dont ever wear pants or boots only skirts and dresses and i told her i m dressed very conservative and the church said come as you are. She said that come as you are is only if you new and that i been there long enough to know better she was really fanatical with religion/dressing and yell at me for the pants and i m more of a pants girl than skirts she really turned me off from church . imagine that i was just saved coming from different backgrounds experimenting with indian beliefs sects,yogi and then curiosity led me to christianity. There i felt christianity was hyppocrit and strict as i couldnot wear what i wanted and so many rules so i never went back to that church and thanks God 2 years later a girlfriend drag me to her church the Brooklyn Tabernacle my faith is renewed but for a newcomer you can really be turned off by christianity if you are judged on your appearance but i agree though even me a newcomer knew not to wear daisy dukes in church. i mean come on thats utter disrespect its bad taste and they know better if you cant wear it at family reunions or around your grandma why do it in the church!



Good post, Ekomba, and at least you were covered up...

"Daisy Dukes" in church?  Unbelievable!


----------



## Blossssom (Sep 30, 2005)

ekomba said:
			
		

> Many are changing because they need the money. they need more members. dont get me wrong they are good churches. But sometimes i just stay home and pray in my house when i choose not to attend. i cant believe some churches even demand your w2's and account /employer information when you join them to verify that you really paying 10% of your GROSS (NOT NET) earnings! this is not church this is police. But i believe you know that all these rules and sometimes the way they try to hard is what gives christianity a bad name and turn people off and instead of drawing new members by being so pushy, people think religion is a business. We would gain more thru our actions,  being a church of acceptance, love and not snob the new members.



That's really ridiculous and the greed is quite obvious.  And I think it's pathetic that church leaders feel the need to "bend the rules" by allowing secularism into the congregation, simply to entice people to attend church and therefore empty their wallets.

The church leaders are perhaps encouraging people who are not meant to be saved to come into their churches and disrupt/destroy them.  The scripture
"No man can come to me, except the Father which hath sent me draw him: and I will raise him up at the last day" found in John 6 stands out in my mind.

When a church is truly preaching Christ and Christ only, you don't have to come up with "antics" to bring in the faithful.  They will come all on their own because they would have been DDDRRRAAWWWNNNN.

And you are so right, Ekomba... "with lovingkindness"... this is what Christ teaches.  Not greed, snubbery, snobbery, corruption, and man where would this list stop!


----------



## DDHair (Sep 30, 2005)

Also, I do feel that if what you wear is representative of what He would have you wear then that's cool, (be warned, don't go no where else looking better than you would look for God, I ain't saying you got to be prom queen everyday, but represent in the correct fashion in all areas, wear party attire at parties, wear acceptable things to church (even if that church has rules, if we choose to be a member there we have to follow them).  

As far as this W-2 thing, I think that is crazy, right now I am working in a Christian TV ministry setting part time and I am struggling with some of the ways they get you to give money (with more emphasis on people don't have it in the first place).  I don't think necessarily that churches are calling on more members for money, although the bigger the congregation gets, the bigger the financial obligations become, but I do think we are finally realizing that some souls need to be saved, and that we need to come out of our comfort zones and help save some folks, and not just wait on them to come to us.  It's the Great Commission, "Go Ye Therefore and Teach All Nations, Baptizing them in the Name of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit."  That's what we have to do as a church, if we don't go out in the field and do some missionary work and testify, then we calling ourselves Christians is in vain.


----------



## Blossssom (Sep 30, 2005)

DDHair said:
			
		

> ...but I do think we are finally realizing that some souls need to be saved, and that we need to come out of our comfort zones and help save some folks, and not just wait on them to come to us.  It's the Great Commission, "Go Ye Therefore and Teach All Nations, Baptizing them in the Name of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit."  That's what we have to do as a church, if we don't go out in the field and do some missionary work and testify, then we calling ourselves Christians is in vain.



Exactly.  People need to get off their pews and go out and tell the unsaved about Jesus Christ, instead of waiting for the unsaved to come in and fill the church coffers.

No, all churches are not about the almighty dollar, but far too many are about the dollar than they are the damned, and THAT needs to stop.

Right on, DD!


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Sep 30, 2005)

I really don't get this "dress in your best to go to church" thing. I do not dress provocatively inside or outside of the church. But I do not generally wear "dress up" clothes either. I usually wear jeans, tees & sneakers to church. I am there to worship GOD comfortably. I couldn't care less if someone was offended by my pants in the sanctuary. They should be watching Him instead of watching me.
I have this friend who _sometimes_ attends a Baptist church and he believes that everyone who goes to church should be dressed up. Even if they have to wear clothing that they have outgrown  I do not get that. My pastor & everyone else in my church wears jeans & jersey's on a regular basis. All are welcome.


----------



## Blossssom (Sep 30, 2005)

MeccaMedinah said:
			
		

> I really don't get this "dress in your best to go to church" thing. I do not dress provocatively inside or outside of the church. But I do not generally wear "dress up" clothes either. I usually wear jeans, tees & sneakers to church. I am there to worship GOD comfortably. I couldn't care less if someone was offended by my pants in the sanctuary. They should be watching Him instead of watching me.
> I have this friend who _sometimes_ attends a Baptist church and he believes that everyone who goes to church should be dressed up. Even if they have to wear clothing that they have outgrown  I do not get that. My pastor & everyone else in my church wears jeans & jersey's on a regular basis. All are welcome.



I guess in the end it's a matter of preference.  While some people prefer a more formal setting, others may prefer a more laid back/anything goes setting.

Just as some prefer a more orthodox Christian faith to follow, and others wish to follow a more unorthodox version of the faith.

In the end, it boils down to "to each his own".  I hope God/Christ can be satisfied with the contined discension amongst His people.

I encourage all of you to continue striving to find a congregation which meets your needs.  Be them spiritual or physical.  There are many choices out there today.


----------



## DDHair (Sep 30, 2005)

What you give is between you and God and then of course the people who count the money, but if you are not giving up to par, I don't think it is the whole church needs to call you out (like my uncle's church used to put who paid in the bulletin each Sunday and how much), I don't think there is anything wrong with ministers encouraging members to tithe, they would be wrong to neglect that part of the ministry, but once he has told you, the rest is up to you and God and we will pray that you be convicted, but I don't believe in ill-will against you if you are not doing, you reap what you sow, so basically God knows the heart of the cheerful giver and the uncheerful, so how do you plan to give back to the one who has loaned you His money?


----------



## ekomba (Sep 30, 2005)

DDHair said:
			
		

> Also, I do feel that if what you wear is representative of what He would have you wear then that's cool, (be warned, don't go no where else looking better than you would look for God, I ain't saying you got to be prom queen everyday, but represent in the correct fashion in all areas, wear party attire at parties, wear acceptable things to church (even if that church has rules, if we choose to be a member there we have to follow them).
> 
> As far as this W-2 thing, I think that is crazy, right now I am working in a Christian TV ministry setting part time and I am struggling with some of the ways they get you to give money (with more emphasis on people don't have it in the first place).  I don't think necessarily that churches are calling on more members for money, although the bigger the congregation gets, the bigger the financial obligations become, but I do think we are finally realizing that some souls need to be saved, and that we need to come out of our comfort zones and help save some folks, and not just wait on them to come to us.  It's the Great Commission, "Go Ye Therefore and Teach All Nations, Baptizing them in the Name of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit."  That's what we have to do as a church, if we don't go out in the field and do some missionary work and testify, then we calling ourselves Christians is in vain.




I agree with you DDHair to a certain point its true that many organizations churches are growing to encompass schools, bible classes, teach ged help and do missions all over the worl and i commend that and i give voluntarily the money and i encourage the growth what i dont agree with is utter greed of "some". In my country Congo for instance being a pastor is the new fashionable thing and it is causing disasters. Because they all rrun in fancy cars and live off of it anybody can become a pastor there and open a new church they call this movement there the new jerusalem and always speak about Pandemonia... some people give them everything. My cousin is mad because his wife gave their car to the pastor. When you a pastor they give you gifts and if you have a problem in your couple, the pastor come to your house and can tell you live him, or some sleep with the pastor. I mean people are gullible and scared to disobey the pastor and let them come to their house, he can demand things, he knows all your business. With me its easy my spirit tells me when i m not in a good church. But dont think its scarce, my cousin in London, his wife is sleeping with the pastor and he dont want to contradict his faith so he acts deaf and blind. his mom told me and when he talks to me i dont know how to talk to him about it without being nosy and all up in his business. You know what i would think would be great to go back to dress to impress God, if the person bringing you to church would tell you the dress code of that particular church because for those who have always been baptists your parents it must be common sense no pants but i don t get it for me if you can wear an outfit at a wedding/funeral/family gathering/corporate environment like a suit you can wear pants, i would think you more covered than a skirt. I think its old cliche because i can remember that before we used to be formal and even in the corporate executive world women are more often in skirts. i know in africa congo in1960 at our independence from Belgium (yes we have just been free for only 45 years)it became illegal to wear pants as the president rejected any signs of europeanization (meaning no wedding gowns, no europeen clothes,no pants for women just traditional authentic attire). I mean i still dont get what we can wear them after we fought for  womenemancipation, liberation and right to vote. I mean i did not read the quote that ban pants in the bible but if we not supposed to wear mens attire what about shirts , jackets and blazers they wear them too. i know i m pushing it but if you dress very conservative in a pants too is it acceptable or not acceptable in the bible.


----------



## ekomba (Sep 30, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> That's really ridiculous and the greed is quite obvious.  And I think it's pathetic that church leaders feel the need to "bend the rules" by allowing secularism into the congregation, simply to entice people to attend church and therefore empty their wallets.
> 
> The church leaders are perhaps encouraging people who are not meant to be saved to come into their churches and disrupt/destroy them.  The scripture
> "No man can come to me, except the Father which hath sent me draw him: and I will raise him up at the last day" found in John 6 stands out in my mind.
> ...




That's right Blossom , i agree with growing a church size to meet the needs of new members and make the word of God known to all and give them the choice to accept Him now what i dont agree on regarding the growth is , the motive: Are you advancing God's work, message or your pockets?because God wether we like it or not did not come for the saved. He looks for imperfection. He wants His message heard but some use it so they church could be the best, with best choir, like size is important and see new members like a dollar sign. Do you know how many members me included are just members and do not participate in the ministry but is just content with giving tithes and offerings and attend church and sit idly and think that we have been a good christian, im not even a member of my church i just attend. hum its makes me think of "what is faith without works? trust me if Jesus were to come right now i doubt He picks me. dont get me wrong i m nice i really love Him, try to be always fair in life and follow his precepts but sometimes i just wonder if im not too selfish and content in my litle world


----------



## DDHair (Sep 30, 2005)

Like Blossom says, we have choices, I don't necessarily think that it is wrong to wear jeans to church, but if I have a closet with some dressier clothes, maybe a suit or two that I think is cool to wear to work, can be even better.  It really is just a matter of choice and following the rules.  Like today, people might think that it is highly unacceptable for me, as tired as I am from working 15 hour days for the past 2 weeks, to come to work today wearing a warm up suit and some flip flops, but when I got off my pt at 6 am, I wasn't really feeling the heels, even yesterday when I was dressed up, I put my heels next to my desk for easy access.  No, I am not naked, and I've known women to wear halters and capris and some real revealing stuff to work, (my sister gets on me often and reminds me that I am not them and that is not acceptable, I need to go to work like I would to any other job and act like it's a job, nothing more nothing less), but even still what I may have on, might offend someone, somewhere, when it becomes offensive to others, I need to be respectful.  Really, we need to dress to impress and represent God to the fullest, that doesn't mean suits all the time, but we should respect all around us and we should be able to at least look like we can talk the talk, shoot so people won't be like wait that girl is telling me what a blessing God is and she is looking worse off than I am or man she can say all that and still be up in the church in her club clothes.  

It's not even about church, as much as I think we as a people need to carry ourselves a little differently.  It's just that we judge that book by it's cover unfortunately, just like you might think suits might be uptight or dressier clothes, uncomfortable, or may appear pushy, someone else might think anything less is ragged and unacceptable frock to wear to church.  It's choices, but do what you think is best, but please respect others as well as God and yourself.


----------



## ekomba (Sep 30, 2005)

DDHair said:
			
		

> Like Blossom says, we have choices, I don't necessarily think that it is wrong to wear jeans to church, but if I have a closet with some dressier clothes, maybe a suit or two that I think is cool to wear to work, can be even better.  It really is just a matter of choice and following the rules.  Like today, people might think that it is highly unacceptable for me, as tired as I am from working 15 hour days for the past 2 weeks, to come to work today wearing a warm up suit and some flip flops, but when I got off my pt at 6 am, I wasn't really feeling the heels, even yesterday when I was dressed up, I put my heels next to my desk for easy access.  No, I am not naked, and I've known women to wear halters and capris and some real revealing stuff to work, (my sister gets on me often and reminds me that I am not them and that is not acceptable, I need to go to work like I would to any other job and act like it's a job, nothing more nothing less), but even still what I may have on, might offend someone, somewhere, when it becomes offensive to others, I need to be respectful.  Really, we need to dress to impress and represent God to the fullest, that doesn't mean suits all the time, but we should respect all around us and we should be able to at least look like we can talk the talk, shoot so people won't be like wait that girl is telling me what a blessing God is and she is looking worse off than I am or man she can say all that and still be up in the church in her club clothes.
> 
> It's not even about church, as much as I think we as a people need to carry ourselves a little differently.  It's just that we judge that book by it's cover unfortunately, just like you might think suits might be uptight or dressier clothes, uncomfortable, or may appear pushy, someone else might think anything less is ragged and unacceptable frock to wear to church.  It's choices, but do what you think is best, but please respect others as well as God and yourself.




You know what DDhair i did not think about that in everything we wear, the way we talk and approach others and even when we feel like no one is watching WE ARE HIS REPRESENTATION. He is reflected through us and you right when someone approach us and we talk to them about Jesus the first thing they see is the appearance how this person thinks he/she is better than me. i kinda get it about walking circomspectly like a light in the dark that shines for others who are lost and can look up to us through our successes daily lives and then be drawned to want to know share our beliefs/faiths. hum i never though about that i just saw selfish me going to pray with blinders dressed the way i want even if it s decent but never thought that people might look up to me hum excellent ddhair You made me pose and think


----------



## DDHair (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh my goodness that is terrible.  Those are VERY weak minded Christians, and I can't believe that these ministers are manipulating God's word like that.  There are people like this all over the place and it is utterly sad!  As I said earlier, about struggling to work for the Christian TV station, I mean I am, because lots of weak minded people call in giving something so they can get something and often they don't even have (excuse me), but a pot to piss in or a window to throw it out of.  I am like there is nothing wrong with giving to the TV ministry once you have tithed and if you have it, but even if you are pledging in faith to give 1000 and oyu don't have a car to get to work or a job,I mean Faith is the substance of things hoped for, but God wants us to have common sense as well.  I pray for these types of individuals that God gives them a better understanding and I pray that they don't toy with God, He will do it, you don't have to pledge just to see if God will do it, He parted the Red Seas, He made the blind to see, why do you need to give just to see if God will give back and then you can give what He gives back?  I mean come on now, even the breath you breathe is a loan, don't use God in that fashion.

And I hear what you are saying about the dress codes, obey them if necessary, and pants is not the end all of be all, we can get over that now, yeah at my church some of the girls are wearing low rise pants that show the cracks of their butts and g-strings, (that's why my Pastor was complaining), but they could be wearing skirts that are no longer than hot pants instead.  We just need to be exposed to something different, so our options will become greater.




			
				ekomba said:
			
		

> I agree with you DDHair to a certain point its true that many organizations churches are growing to encompass schools, bible classes, teach ged help and do missions all over the worl and i commend that and i give voluntarily the money and i encourage the growth what i dont agree with is utter greed of "some". In my country Congo for instance being a pastor is the new fashionable thing and it is causing disasters. Because they all rrun in fancy cars and live off of it anybody can become a pastor there and open a new church they call this movement there the new jerusalem and always speak about Pandemonia... some people give them everything. My cousin is mad because his wife gave their car to the pastor. When you a pastor they give you gifts and if you have a problem in your couple, the pastor come to your house and can tell you live him, or some sleep with the pastor. I mean people are gullible and scared to disobey the pastor and let them come to their house, he can demand things, he knows all your business. With me its easy my spirit tells me when i m not in a good church. But dont think its scarce, my cousin in London, his wife is sleeping with the pastor and he dont want to contradict his faith so he acts deaf and blind. his mom told me and when he talks to me i dont know how to talk to him about it without being nosy and all up in his business. You know what i would think would be great to go back to dress to impress God, if the person bringing you to church would tell you the dress code of that particular church because for those who have always been baptists your parents it must be common sense no pants but i don t get it for me if you can wear an outfit at a wedding/funeral/family gathering/corporate environment like a suit you can wear pants, i would think you more covered than a skirt. I think its old cliche because i can remember that before we used to be formal and even in the corporate executive world women are more often in skirts. i know in africa congo in1960 at our independence from Belgium (yes we have just been free for only 45 years)it became illegal to wear pants as the president rejected any signs of europeanization (meaning no wedding gowns, no europeen clothes,no pants for women just traditional authentic attire). I mean i still dont get what we can wear them after we fought for  womenemancipation, liberation and right to vote. I mean i did not read the quote that ban pants in the bible but if we not supposed to wear mens attire what about shirts , jackets and blazers they wear them too. i know i m pushing it but if you dress very conservative in a pants too is it acceptable or not acceptable in the bible.


----------



## DDHair (Sep 30, 2005)

Like they say, "You might be the only Bible that some people read."  Nothing that we do is for us, it should be for the Lord, because like I said everything is on loan, so if he loans us some clothes we ought to have sense enough to wear the best ones he loaned, even if it's ragged, just make sure it's ironed or cleaned or what not.  If you looked raggedy, it would not convince me to be a Christian, unfortunately that's my human nature, just like some can perceive those dressed all up to be pushy, I could perceive you as being poor, or not caring, and if God cares about us, we should surely care about ourselves and our presentation, you wouldn't give a presentation half-done to your boss, so why present the Lord in that manner?





			
				ekomba said:
			
		

> You know what DDhair i did not think about that in everything we wear, the way we talk and approach others and even when we feel like no one is watching WE ARE HIS REPRESENTATION. He is reflected through us and you right when someone approach us and we talk to them about Jesus the first thing they see is the appearance how this person thinks he/she is better than me. i kinda get it about walking circomspectly like a light in the dark that shines for others who are lost and can look up to us through our successes daily lives and then be drawned to want to know share our beliefs/faiths. hum i never though about that i just saw selfish me going to pray with blinders dressed the way i want even if it s decent but never thought that people might look up to me hum excellent ddhair You made me pose and think


----------



## ekomba (Sep 30, 2005)

I hear you DDhair, oh you work for a christian tv show.There are many i like like td jakes, and others but they are some i remember feeling uneasy because they are many weak minded christians and on christian tv they hear all these messages of promised prosperity (because this is what the people want to hear and you have to give it to them) and even myself sometimes when watching i forgot the name of that white preacher and his wife or Paula white for instance i m take her i will love her preaching, her sermon and be like yes and then she would kill me at the end with saying if you want to give this band or some object that had been blessed and will bring you prosperity,riches resolve your problems and i m like what i cant believe she said that so its hard pay to be blessed i have nothing against pledging or giving money to help the church do its job and extend God's message and brign more people to the churches. But now when i see a christian programming im always waiting for the hook like now when are you going to try to get my money that sad people can prey on christianity as a weakness




			
				DDHair said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness that is terrible.  Those are VERY weak minded Christians, and I can't believe that these ministers are manipulating God's word like that.  There are people like this all over the place and it is utterly sad!  As I said earlier, about struggling to work for the Christian TV station, I mean I am, because lots of weak minded people call in giving something so they can get something and often they don't even have (excuse me), but a pot to piss in or a window to throw it out of.  I am like there is nothing wrong with giving to the TV ministry once you have tithed and if you have it, but even if you are pledging in faith to give 1000 and oyu don't have a car to get to work or a job,I mean Faith is the substance of things hoped for, but God wants us to have common sense as well.  I pray for these types of individuals that God gives them a better understanding and I pray that they don't toy with God, He will do it, you don't have to pledge just to see if God will do it, He parted the Red Seas, He made the blind to see, why do you need to give just to see if God will give back and then you can give what He gives back?  I mean come on now, even the breath you breathe is a loan, don't use God in that fashion.
> 
> And I hear what you are saying about the dress codes, obey them if necessary, and pants is not the end all of be all, we can get over that now, yeah at my church some of the girls are wearing low rise pants that show the cracks of their butts and g-strings, (that's why my Pastor was complaining), but they could be wearing skirts that are no longer than hot pants instead.  We just need to be exposed to something different, so our options will become greater.


----------



## DDHair (Sep 30, 2005)

Ironically I work for a "secular" radio personality's organization full time.  I am doing the other job as a part time project.  I thought it might help me get into the ministry of Christian TV, but actually it has done just the opposite, I'd rather do Christian film, if I do Christian TV, I am going to get some sponsors in there who would pay for airtime as well as these ministers that pay for air time already, so that people wouldn't have to "pay-per-view"  if we can watch regular TV through advertising dollars (basically money that we are putting back into the advertisers pockets everytime we buy the product they are endorsing), we ought to be able to do the same with Christian TV, if we can't do that, then there is nothing wrong with the pledging, but I would think of it more like how PBS does it (even though those are government dollars mainly and I don't really see the govt giving to Christian TV (but I could be wrong), I think the pledge a thon, should approach people from the aspect that people will miss out if you don't pledge, and in turn what could minister may not, but I don't think people should call in to give their all to get a house or get something in return necessarily, besides the word of God through the ministry.  I understand that people need to get paid, but let's take care of the basics first.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Sep 30, 2005)

mysweetevie said:
			
		

> I have lost two friends over this same topic.  I suggested not wearing anything lowcut,skin tight or club attire. Of course I got the bark of "come as you are." I know that they wouldnt wear that same outfit to a corporate interview. This is a lame excuse for some.



EXACTALY!! Some folks KNOW better, but still want to use that same excuse, 'come as you are.' You've gotta be kidding me and no, they would not wear those outfits to an interview. FOLKS KNOW BETTER!!


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Sep 30, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Wow!  I could never imagine wearing pants to church... that's just inconceivable to me.  Growing up, my dad was the pastor and we always wore a nice dress.  At choir rehearsal, we still had to wear a dress or a skirt.
> 
> My daddy's brothers kids used to clean the church and his wife and daughters never even wore pants.  Everywhere they went, they always had on a skirt or a dress.
> 
> *I think it had to do with the BIBLE saying something about a woman is not to put on a garment which belongs on a man.  No pants allowed*.



You are correct, this is in the Bible, but that scripture is in reference to cross-dressing (trans gender). If women are not allowed to wear pants- what are we doing with PANTies on???


----------



## DDHair (Sep 30, 2005)

Now girl you tripped out with that PANTies thing, LOL.  But I think that the scripture can loosely be determined as a woman should behave like a woman as well and not take on manly attributes, in dress, in characteristics, in all things.


----------



## Sweet C (Sep 30, 2005)

DDHair said:
			
		

> Ironically I work for a "secular" radio personality's organization full time. I am doing the other job as a part time project. I thought it might help me get into the ministry of Christian TV, but actually it has done just the opposite, I'd rather do Christian film, if I do Christian TV, I am going to get some sponsors in there who would pay for airtime as well as these ministers that pay for air time already, so that people wouldn't have to "pay-per-view" if we can watch regular TV through advertising dollars (basically money that we are putting back into the advertisers pockets everytime we buy the product they are endorsing), we ought to be able to do the same with Christian TV, if we can't do that, then there is nothing wrong with the pledging, but I would think of it more like how PBS does it (even though those are government dollars mainly and I don't really see the govt giving to Christian TV (but I could be wrong), I think the pledge a thon, should approach people from the aspect that people will miss out if you don't pledge, and in turn what could minister may not, but I don't think people should call in to give their all to get a house or get something in return necessarily, besides the word of God through the ministry. I understand that people need to get paid, but let's take care of the basics first.



I think b/c Christian TV is probably considered non-profit, you can't garner the dollars for advertising as you would say if you were CBS.  And b/c it is religious programming, you can't get government money for it. 

When Christian TV station hold pledges, that money is used to run the programs that are directly sponsored by the station and their ministries.  The money that congregations or a pastor or a minsitry would pay is for their  ministry time-slot only.  I agree that people take it overboard, and that needs to stop.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Sep 30, 2005)

DDHair said:
			
		

> Now girl you tripped out with that PANTies thing, LOL.  But I think that the scripture can loosely be determined as a woman should behave like a woman as well and not take on manly attributes, in dress, in characteristics, in all things.



EXACTALY!!


----------



## Blossssom (Oct 1, 2005)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> You are correct, this is in the Bible, but that scripture is in reference to cross-dressing (trans gender). If women are not allowed to wear pants- what are we doing with PANTies on???



Is this a trick question?     

Heck if I know... I didn't examine it that closely


----------



## Lucia (Oct 1, 2005)

panties is slang, the proper  form is undergarments


----------



## Netta1 (Oct 3, 2005)

sky_blu said:
			
		

> Girl you took it outta my mouth! I dont God cares if you come dressed to the nines in this and that anyway. As long as you believe in him and come there to worship him then there shouldn't be a problem. You shouldn't go to church to impress anybody because thats not what its there for.




I agree, my pastor wore jeans this sunday and he PREACHED...It didn't hinder me....I love him 'cause he's down to earth. 

Folks just need to use wisdom thats all... and it takes time for some. I would never come in a low cut anything, because I know better. But I don't see anything wrong with flip-flops...


----------



## sbg4evr (Oct 4, 2005)

Why would anyone dress to impress God?  It does not matter what you wear, it matters what you believe in and who you are as a person and if you live the life God intends us to.  Jesus did not search out the well dressed to teach about God.  Jesus welcomed everyone into his fold.  He welcomed the poor, the rich, the young, the old, the prostitutes, the tax collectors, the Jews and the Gentiles. I rather people come as they are to church than dressed to the nines with hatred in their hearts.


----------



## deedabug (Oct 4, 2005)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> EXACTALY!! Some folks KNOW better, but still want to use that same excuse, 'come as you are.' You've gotta be kidding me and no, they would not wear those outfits to an interview. FOLKS KNOW BETTER!!



maybe because SUPPOSEDLY when you go to church you are supposed to be accepted as you are...

you dont get that hypothetical acceptance at a job interview...i say hypothetical because although the phrase ''come as you are'' is used to encourage ppl to come to church.....it is questionable obviously anyways...

this is one of the main reasons i don't go to church....there should be one place in the world besides the confines of my own home that i can look anyway and be accepted...but i am yet to find it...


----------

